

DIY Autonomous Lego Drone - todayiamme
http://diydrones.com/profiles/blog/show?id=705844:BlogPost:728

======
phaedrus
DIY drones is a really amazing crew. I ran into one of the guys behind DIY
drones (Jordi Muñoz) at the last SparkFun robot competition. At the time I had
my (land based) robot's electronics box open when Jordi walked by. I was
probing the connection points of a ribbon cable with my meter. Jordi gave a
sort of derisive snort and said, "I would have used hot glue to secure those
wires," and continued walking by. Later I tracked down a difficult glitch to
one of the dozens of ribbon cable connections having broken off at the solder
point. If only I'd used hot glue to secure those wires...

